# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Party  (er, convention)

## Shwing

Ehllo, all. Thought I'd put in a plug for an upcoming convention.

Vision Canada West 2000 shall be held November 4 & 5 in Calgary, Alberta @ the Telus convention centre.

This is the first of the new 'national' conventions. Previously, each province held their own, with MD's and OD's also holding their own.

This convention is open to techs, opticians, OD's and MD's, and is intended to amalgamate all of the above mentioned conventions.

Price is $125 (Canadian) (about $20 U.S.) to attend.  You can e-mail the Opticians Association of Canada: canada@opticians.ca to register, and get more information on the web site: www.opticians.ca 

                                  ------------------
Shwing;-}

----------

